# Old school - Triton lamps?



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone know of a store that stocks Triton lamps? Who has the best price?
___
Jeff


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Don't know of a store local to you but I know www.petsolutions.com stocks them.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Jeff,
I've seen them at a Pet Club store in San Mateo, but there were only a couple of bulbs in the rack, and those look like they'd been there for a long while.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Big Al's has them I think. Drs F&S also.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

